# Probleme mit dem BLASC Upload



## eXodus (30. April 2006)

ich habe mir letztens den uploader runtergeladen und installiert.
als ich nun alls eingestellt hatte und mein spiel gestartet hab wollte ich es austesten und bin gleich wieder raus um die daten zu senden.
es wurden dann ein paar chars von mir geschickt (von welchen aber auch welche garnicht mehr existieren...)
als ich dann auf der seite gucke steht da eigentlich nichts zu meinem char ausser lvl/gilde/rang/server - ich hatte in den einstellungen zwar alles eingestellt aber trotzdem war da nichts.
immer wenn ich jetz aus dem spiel geh steht unten in der ecke - daten wurden nich geschickt weil sich in der zeit nichts geändert hat.
obwohl ich mir in der zeit einen twink auf lvl10 gespielt habe mich meinen main char ganz normal gespielt habe und sich an items und gold wohl was geändert hat sagt er mir immernoch dass alles gleich  geblieben ist. ich habs dann nochmal versucht indem ich andere twinks lösche aber auch hier tut sich nichts.

also wollte ich mal wissen woran das liegen könnte...


----------



## Mgee (1. Mai 2006)

Hab n ähnliches Problem:
Mein Charakter war mal in der Gilde "Shadow Raiders" und is nu in ner neuen Gilde "Thanatos". Dieser Charakter wird nicht mehr geupdatet, auch wenn Blasc läüft und "Daten" überträgt" es ändert sich seit dem Gilden wechsel nichts am Profil.

Wenns möglich ist, würd ich um iene Löschung des Chars bitten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darknes (1. Mai 2006)

Mgee schrieb:
			
		

> Hab n ähnliches Problem:
> Mein Charakter war mal in der Gilde "Shadow Raiders" und is nu in ner neuen Gilde "Thanatos". Dieser Charakter wird nicht mehr geupdatet, auch wenn Blasc läüft und "Daten" überträgt" es ändert sich seit dem Gilden wechsel nichts am Profil.
> 
> Wenns möglich ist, würd ich um iene Löschung des Chars bitten
> ...


----------



## Tigra (4. Mai 2006)

Darknes schrieb:
			
		

> hiho,
> ich habe so ein ähnliches Problem, habe vor knapp einer voche Manuell hochgeladen und irgendiwe ist mein druide, ich sage es mal so nackig, seitdem habe ich jeden tag neu hochgeladen aber daran ändert sich komischerweise nix, woran kann das denn liegen??
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

prüft bitte ob das AddOn "BLASCProfiler" auch wirklich aktiv ist. Außerdem schaut bitte in der Konfiguration von BLASC unter Ansichtsoptionen nach, welche Einstellungen ihr habt, diese dann entsprechend an eure Wünsch anpassen. Anschließend dann mit "OK" bestätigen und WoW starten, logt euch dann bitte komplett in das Spiel ein (mit den Chars welche auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht werden sollen). Solltet ihr Rezepte, Bankfach oder Inventar anzeigen lassen, so müsst ihr dieses mindestens einmal im Spiel geöffnet haben.

Solltet ihr weiterhin das Problem haben, meldet euch hier bitte nochmal.


----------



## Tigra (4. Mai 2006)

hiho

ich habe weiterhin noch dieses Problem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

byby


----------



## Therador (4. Mai 2006)

Dieses Problem habe ich auch genau gleich! :*(


----------



## McFletch (4. Mai 2006)

Und ich habe dieses Problem auch...


----------



## Tigra (4. Mai 2006)

hiho

also wie von heiterem himmel gehts jetzt....

danke für die hilfe 

aber andere frage ist der enchant +30heal auf hände noch nicht im blasc computer drin? der wird bei mir nicht dazu gerechnet?

baba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ladypepa (5. Mai 2006)

Hi Ihrs

ich hab auch das Problem, dass mein Profil nicht angezeigt wird.. es fehlen auch die Tabs oben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ist halt nur das Elfenbildchen... Ausrüstung und Talente werden garnicht angezeigt. Hab auch neuen Updater downgeloadet. Tut sich nichts tun...  Einstellungen hab ich auch überprüft, sollt so stimmen. Weiss jemand einen Rat?

Meinen Gildenwechsel hat das System allerdings übernommen. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende und liebe Grüßels Ladypepa


----------



## B3N (5. Mai 2006)

Ladypepa schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ihrs
> 
> ich hab auch das Problem, dass mein Profil nicht angezeigt wird.. es fehlen auch die Tabs oben
> 
> ...




Hallo Ladypepa,

ich weiss es klingt immer nach einer lockeren Ausrede, aber prüfe bitte nochmals alle Einstellungen der Konfiguration von BLASC unter Ansichtsoptionen. Falls du Bankfach und Rezepte anzeigen lassen möchtest, musst du diese mindestens einmal im Spiel geöffnet haben.


Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, melde dich bitte nochmals und häng hier bitte 2 Dateien an. Das wäre einmal die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua, diese findest du unter Interface/AddOns/BLASCProfiler und zum anderen die BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: \WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Ghordakk (5. Mai 2006)

Ja maaaaaaan, mia hat das Problem auch un´so...
Mia sieht nur die Charakter & Visitenkarten Reiter un´so, aber nicht was ich zur Zeit angelegt hab, kein Bankfach - nix maaaaan.
Mia sein enttäusch un´so, weil mia möchte unta der Arbeit sich ansehen, was mia bisher geleistet hat un´so...

ooc: btw, das Forum, sofern dies nicht absichtlich so gewollt ist, sieht zum kotzen aus - so als ob die seite nicht richtig geladen wurde..

mfg


----------



## Patrice (5. Mai 2006)

Ghordakk schrieb:
			
		

> Ja maaaaaaan, mia hat das Problem auch un´so...
> Mia sieht nur die Charakter & Visitenkarten Reiter un´so, aber nicht was ich zur Zeit angelegt hab, kein Bankfach - nix maaaaan.
> Mia sein enttäusch un´so, weil mia möchte unta der Arbeit sich ansehen, was mia bisher geleistet hat un´so...
> 
> ...




lol

Du weisst schon das man das ganze einstellen kann was man angezeigt haben will?

Aber nein es ist ja viel einfacher den anderen irgend etwas in die Schuhe zu schieben wenn man selbst unfähig ist... 

erm und noch was... Arbeit? Na das muss aber eine leicht verständliche sein... gell maaaaaan un´so


----------



## B3N (5. Mai 2006)

Ghordakk schrieb:
			
		

> ooc: btw, das Forum, sofern dies nicht absichtlich so gewollt ist, sieht zum kotzen aus - so als ob die seite nicht richtig geladen wurde..
> [post="111930"][/post]​




Ich weiss ja nicht wie das Forum bei dir ausschaut, aber ich vermute du hast die Vereinfachte Text-Version (Lo-Fi)  aktiv. Am Seitenende findest du einen etwas längeren Satz der so lautet: "_This is a "lo-fi" version of our main content. To view the full version with more information, formatting and images, please click here._"

Oder ganz oben steht "Full Version". Somit schaltest du die richtige Version aktiv. Was anderes kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SAL9000 (5. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:
			
		

> Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, melde dich bitte nochmals und häng hier bitte 2 Dateien an. Das wäre einmal die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua, diese findest du unter Interface/AddOns/BLASCProfiler und zum anderen die BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: \WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\
> [post="111929"][/post]​




Dann mal hier meine BLASCProfile.lua:


```
BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
  ["Die Silberne Hand"] = {
 	 ["Diarmodnar"] = {
    ["pvprank"] = 0,
    ["settings"] = {
   	 ["Inventory"] = 1,
   	 ["Gold"] = 1,
   	 ["Bank"] = 1,
    },
    ["class"] = "Krieger",
    ["recipes"] = 1,
    ["BankChar"] = 1,
    ["inv"] = {
   	 ["11370:0:0"] = 30,
   	 ["7191:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["17203:0:0"] = 7,
   	 ["7075:0:0"] = 25,
   	 ["17010:0:0"] = 109,
   	 ["7076:0:0"] = 15,
   	 ["13422:0:0"] = 184,
   	 ["7068:0:0"] = 31,
   	 ["17012:0:0"] = 15,
   	 ["11754:0:0"] = 7,
   	 ["12607:0:0"] = 6,
   	 ["15410:0:0"] = 24,
   	 ["7078:0:0"] = 270,
   	 ["20381:0:0"] = 4,
   	 ["15993:0:0"] = 25,
   	 ["19183:0:0"] = 7,
   	 ["13468:0:0"] = 10,
    },
    ["race"] = "Mensch",
    ["version"] = "0.10.0",
    ["sex"] = 1,
    ["guildrank"] = 0,
    ["level"] = 1,
    ["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
    ["bank"] = {
   	 ["11370:0:0"] = 6,
   	 ["17011:0:0"] = 95,
   	 ["8846:0:0"] = 80,
   	 ["7076:0:0"] = 10,
   	 ["7077:0:0"] = 209,
   	 ["16830:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["16858:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["14558:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["12800:0:0"] = 2,
   	 ["17012:0:0"] = 219,
   	 ["14555:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["16864:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["3475:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["11979:0:1326"] = 1,
   	 ["16850:0:0"] = 3,
   	 ["16802:0:0"] = 2,
   	 ["14553:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["4625:0:0"] = 78,
   	 ["11382:0:0"] = 10,
   	 ["16825:0:0"] = 2,
   	 ["16851:0:0"] = 2,
   	 ["11979:0:1372"] = 1,
   	 ["18562:0:0"] = 23,
   	 ["11971:0:1502"] = 1,
   	 ["11371:0:0"] = 93,
   	 ["16804:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["16828:0:0"] = 2,
   	 ["11980:0:1373"] = 2,
   	 ["13423:0:0"] = 62,
   	 ["11976:0:1369"] = 1,
   	 ["16857:0:0"] = 4,
   	 ["16799:0:0"] = 1,
   	 ["11979:0:1464"] = 1,
   	 ["16861:0:0"] = 2,
    },
 	 },
  },
	},
	["version"] = "0.10.0",
	["obj"] = {
	},
	["npc"] = {
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}
```

und hier meine BLASCProfilerConfig.lua:


```
BLASC_SaveLocs = nil;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Salino@Die Silberne Hand","Diarmodnar@Die Silberne Hand"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = nil;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = nil;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = nil;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;
```


Wie man sieht wird getrackt aber es wird nichts uebertragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

